# best adult dog food??



## lundenstallings (Sep 14, 2017)

I am transitioning my Willow to adult food and I am wanting to know what the best adult food is for her? she's been on grain free 4health since I've had her and I think she might not need to be on grain free anymore due to her anal gland issues. she's very healthy I just want her on the best food for her. what do you guys feed yours?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feed Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula because my boy has a sensitive stomach. 

There's a lot of members that feed Purina Pro Plan, but it's up to you and which food your girl does best on.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Pro Plan and Eukanuba are good choices. My dog eats Pro Plan SSS salmon. Typically, I feed Eukanuba, but the current dog has chicken allergies. 

Check out this thread on grain free food and its possible implication in DCM caused by taurine deficiency: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...low-taurine-grain-free-foods-dcm-goldens.html


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Precise Holistic LG Breed Puppy is what I'm feeding my puppy. Lots of meat fruits and veggies. Only 1 pea/legume ingredient (17th) and very good calcium/phosphorus ratio and also vitamin/mineral package 100% USA sourced, not from china.

Of course "best" is subjective based on what your dog may need and what you're looking for. There are a lot of really good foods out there.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Maggie'svoice is definitely right, "best" is very subjective based on what you prefer and what your dog needs. 

Sometimes the grain-free options have a little too much protein and not enough fiber for dogs. 

I like Fromm as a brand, but my dog didn't do so well on the Gold Adult or Surf and Turf. She started having soft poops and then started having anal gland issues. My vet actually recommended a high fiber diet for a while -- so she was on Science Diet W/D for a while. Fixed the anal gland issues, but it was impossible to keep weight on her given how active we are (she was also needing so much that she was pooping many times a day). 

I switched to PPP SSS (Lamb and Oat). It's fiber content is on the higher level of what you find in regular non-prescription, non-weight loss dog foods. She's doing fantastic on it! Poops are great, she's not too skinny anymore, and she loves it.


----------



## Tbearseafus (Jun 20, 2018)

*My boy Teddy*

Teddy is a year old and about 75 pounds... and I am ready to switch him off the purina pro plan puppy food, would you guys recommend just starting him on the same purina pro plan adult??


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Teddy is a very handsome guy. That's exactly what I gave Rukie and he's doing great on the Adult Pro Plan. I did switch it gradually just to be safe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tbearseafus said:


> Teddy is a year old and about 75 pounds... and I am ready to switch him off the purina pro plan puppy food, would you guys recommend just starting him on the same purina pro plan adult??


Teddy's a good looking boy. Looks like he's done well on the PPP puppy food, I would stick with the same protein in the adult formula. 

There are a lot of members that feed PPP.


----------

